# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Minette et ses 2 chatonnes à sortir de la rue (Aisne limite Ardennes)

## Elasolidad

Nous cherchons une solution pour sortir de la rue cette minette qui s'est installée dans l'un de nos abris avec ses 2 chatonnes d'environs 3 mois, dans l'Aisne/limite Ardennes.

La minette se laisse caresser depuis peu, si on ne fait pas de geste brusques et les 2 chatonnes se laissent aussi caresser au moment des repas, ce qui m'a permis de traiter le coryza qu'elles avaient et elles se portent bien à présent.

----------


## Elasolidad

Up Pour les 3 louloutes qui sont toujours sans solution  ::

----------


## Elasolidad

Voici le lien FB pour diffuser pour les louloutes : https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...29636677870466

----------


## Elasolidad

La minette et ses 2 petites sont toujours dehors, il y a quelques jours une des petites s'est égarée plus bas dans la rue, fort heureusement elle m'a entendu l'appeler et j'ai pu la ramener avec sa mère et sa soeur. La mère s'est blessée au cou, je ne sais pas comment, j'ai pu la désinfecter et j'ai réussie à les vermifuger et à les déparasiter. 

Nous recherchons toujours une prise en charge afin que les 3 louloutes puisse enfin être mise en sécurité et aient la chance de trouver un foyer, d'autant qu'elles sont sociables, une des 2 petites est un peu timide mais elle commence à se laisser caresser  ::

----------

